# Matt's Lawn Renovation 2



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Greetings,

A few years ago I did a lawn renovation on my front yard which still looks great thanks to many people in the TLF communities help, especially @g-man . Link below to those that would like to see it...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5131&hilit=matt+lawn+reno

This year I am looking at a renovation of my back yard. It is about 1200 square feet in size, and in pretty rough shape. It has some weeds, some bare spots, dead spots, and some rough hard soil.





I've gotten a soil test, and the results are below: 
I've added some slow organic nitrogen and some Feature 6-0-0 based on it.





My thought on this project is to kill, and then aerate and maybe bring in some topdressing mix... A 50% topsoil, 50% sand blend at put a half inch layer down over the area to flatten out and level better.

https://www.timwallacelandscapesupply.com/landscape-supply/topsoil/

My struggle right now is what type of grass to use. I just found a deal on a reel mower that I'm considering purchasing. It's a 1998 John Deere 220A that has all the wheels and basket. It was used at a golf course and in great condition. Person is looking for $450 dollars for it. Otherwise, it would be rotary mowed.

Some of me would like to try a 100% perennial ryegrass lawn. It would come up quick, and has a nice color. I've looked at Barenbrug RPR as well as Champion GQ blends. I'm told it can be done in Chicago, and see guys like Ryan Knorr and Brett Grasscapades doing it in colder regions.

Then some of me thinks I should go with a northern mix like Black Beauty Ultra, or maybe Pete's GCI TTTF blend.

Another part wants 100% KBG like in the front, but worries about the battle that it takes to grow and establish. Love some feedback there if anyone has any.

The reality is this will be a family area and is going to see traffic on it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What about an elite nomix? 1-2 from each, prg, tttf and kbg?


----------



## Zip-a-Dee-Zee (Apr 9, 2020)

I like the suggestion from @g-man . An elite blend of No-mix is the way to go.


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> What about an elite nomix? 1-2 from each, prg, tttf and kbg?


What do you think a good ratio of kbg, tttf, and rye would be?

33.33% each?


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Greetings!

I'm a bit behind on updates on everything with this renovation. I've been super busy with work, a 1 year old, and all of this coronavirus stuff throwing wrenches into life.

I wanted to post what has been happening. I had to hold off until my sons first birthday party. we had to shift it to our home due to everything going on. So we had a small party, and the minute it ended I was out the next day nuking the lawn.

I ended up going with KBG ;-) Blue Note, Bluebank, and Bewitched. I struggled with what to use back here, and know it is more work. However, I like the ability to plug spots, and self repair, etc of it. I'm not a fan of TTTF, or I haven't seen it up close looking nice to know. Our neighbor has JG Black Beauty sod. They don't take care of it, and overall not a fan maybe due to that. I'm sure others make it look stunning.

*BEFORE GLYPHO:*



*4 DAYS LATER:*



*6 DAYS LATER:*



*SCALPING AND DETHATCHING*

Set the mower low, and used the Greenworks Dethatcher to open up the ground. Filled quite a bit of yard bags, extra expense you forget about. Stickers cost a pretty penny ;-)



*Aeration and chew up ground some*





_AFTER CORE CLEANUP:_


*SOIL AND LEVELING*



_LEVELING WORK_


Level, Calibrate sprinklers, Fallow, etc. Had to make a sifter, as the soil had large particles I did not want in the lawn. My wife was PO'd, called them and we got a credit back on some of the purchase which is a bonus.

*SEED DOWN: 8/22/20*

Used CE XST Starter Fert at a little over 3 lbs. Tenacity @ 4 oz rate, as well as some Hydretain at seeding. Used a broadcast spreader and applied a little over 3 lbs. in two directions, and a roller to get good seed to soil contact.

Raked in lightly with a dethatch rake and put some peat moss over the area. A few days prior went out with some Humic12 and Air8.

A little later than I'd have liked. My last reno had seed down by about the 13th of August.





*NEW TOYS:*

With every project, comes new tools. I purchased a level lawn rake, and have to say it is very helpful. I also purchased a 3-Gal battery sprayer made by KIMO. It was sort of a generic one on AMZ, but it has done the trick and much nicer than a manual hand can.

I don't have a huge property, so didn't want to spend huge amounts at least right now. We also picked up the Gorilla Cart on the last project, and it is amazing. Was great for sifting the dirt into.

---

Right now the goal is to keep it moist, and wait for germination. We have a hot week ahead in Chicagoland... I dodged a storm last night, and earlier had thrown down some penn mulch. I also have some m-binder tackifier that during last reno was some amazing stuff if necessary.

I hope to have more updates going forward now! Thanks for reading.


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

We have germination! I am calling Saturday, 8/29 when stuff started to popup. I saw a little on Friday, but below is some photos from this morning.

I've had great weather to do this. It was very hot in Chicago, but no rain whatsoever. That allowed me to control the moisture and avoid rainouts. Area was covered with about 3.3 lbs of KBG.

There is a green haze over the area, and I think I've got good germination in most areas. Some are showing more green. I've never seeded this large of an area, so I don't know what to expect exactly. When I get down in most areas I am seeing a good amount of babies.


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Today is the first rain I am seeing since seeding. It is much needed around Chicago, but I obviously worry about erosion and washout still.



I picked up some mulch / tackifier from Site One. I also have some m-binder as well that I can put on areas if they need it.



I feel like the camera doesn't truly show what I see. It looks much greener in person looking over the lawn...


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey there fellow Illinoian, reno looking good!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like awesome germination, at this stage you should be able to handle most rain. The tackifier is just icing on the cake. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you regardless. lol
Looks great.


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> Looks like awesome germination, at this stage you should be able to handle most rain. The tackifier is just icing on the cake. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you regardless. lol
> Looks great.


So far it has been a gentle rain. Which is nice, saves on the water bill. Plus there is something magical about rain over irrigation.

Now if I could keep squirrels, and the neighbors cat from tracking across it... Need something more than tackifier ;-)


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Di3soft said:


> Hey there fellow Illinoian, reno looking good!


Thanks! I just subscripted to your journal.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

mmicha said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there fellow Illinoian, reno looking good!
> ...


You too buddy, @Slingblade_847 is also local to us and his renovation


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Read it all and all caught up. @mmicha you are just a few days behind me, and I'm just a few days behind @Di3soft. Di3soft has been begging for rain, and I was begging against for fear of washout. He was claiming I was a jinx. Now I'm begging for rain. It appears you own the jinx of the Chicagoland drought!!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Slingblade_847 said:


> Read it all and all caught up. @mmicha you are just a few days behind me, and I'm just a few days behind @Di3soft. Di3soft has been begging for rain, and I was begging against for fear of washout. He was claiming I was a jinx. Now I'm begging for rain. It appears you own the jinx of the Chicagoland drought!!


Haha... My last reno which was my first I got a good rain not long after seeding. Freaked out and through mulch with tack and M-Binder down. Everything stayed in place.

This time I got real lucky and did it during the drought. I'd prefer that over anything. It let me control all the moisture and since I have irrigation in the backyard it made life easier. If you don't have that it certainly adds a wrench.

If you ever worry about washout, look up this M-Binder material from Nature's Seed. It is like peat moss, but turns into a glue substance once it gets wet. It's a good insurance policy on a reno, and cheaper I think then those blankets I see others using like Ryan Knorr.

I'm happy for the rain yesterday. It was soft, and the perfect amount. Everything stayed in place, and grass looks even better today!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Quick update...

This is 5 days past germination. Just keeping it moist, and sitting back and watching. I don't see a lot of weed pressure... Tenacity must be working. Last reno I used the Scotts w/ meso and it was a different story. Seems much better when sprayed directly to soil.

My next move will be fertilizer, but I probably won't do that until 9/12. That's 14 days post germination. A light spoon feeding of urea or AMS. Most likely spray it on and water in.

Just evaluating if any areas need more seed. I feel like most areas have some seedlings. I don't see area where nothing has come up. I've really had great weather for doing this so far... Thoughts @g-man ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Too early to tell, but it looks good so far.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@mmicha

Dude. You can stop jinxing this drought any day now....seriously!

But it's looking good my man!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Slingblade_847 said:


> @mmicha
> 
> Dude. You can stop jinxing this drought any day now....seriously!
> 
> But it's looking good my man!


I let it rain for ya


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

mmicha said:


> Slingblade_847 said:
> 
> 
> > @mmicha
> ...


Ha! Thanks! But I hope your in the safe zone from potential washout.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

looking good. The sprout and pout is on. My KBG should be coming out of that in the next week. Tuesday is 14 DAG


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks great, another Illini here, farther North, we now have plenty of rain


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Time for an update:

We are at *18 DAG*. 25 Days since seed down.

Overall pretty happy, but has some filling in to do. Took a bunch of shots to show the progress.

I have fed the lawn twice at this point. Once at 10 days using another granular feeding of XSTART (8-24-4), applying around .24 lbs of N with that application.

As well as again on Monday (9/14) this week with urea (46-0-0), sprayed on the lawn at .2 lbs of N. Watering in immediately afterward. Never sure how long to leave that on the blades. I go the safe route.

Going to probably continue with it weekly, and probably in another 7-10 days give it a first cut. Hopefully then it will kick in for spreading. It seems crazy, but when I look at the lawn, I can never tell if it is spreading now, or just getting longer... Even when I look at older photos.

I am seeing some weed pressure now as well. There is a good amount of crabgrass, and I see spurge as well. A few other odd broadleaf's in the mix. May let it dry a bit and see about pulling some of it. I hate losing a baby grass doing that though...


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Here are some updates from its first cut, which it got on 9/21. That is *24 DAG*. It also received some foliar urea a day prior.

Probably should have timed that better. Cutting and then ferting. I also put down some seed in the larger area that are struggling. See what happens...

It will get more fert this weekend. Thinking of using a 10-10-10 at .25 lbs across everything.


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

I love your landscaping.

OH, and the grass looks good, too!


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@mmicha looking big time awesome good sir. What's your HOC, and what are you mowing with?


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Slingblade_847 said:


> @mmicha looking big time awesome good sir. What's your HOC, and what are you mowing with?


@Slingblade_847 I'm cutting it right now around 2 inches.

I'm just using a rotary, Toro Super Recycler.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

I had to go back and read your journal to figure out what you threw down. I bet your happy you stuck with the KBG vs. going 100%PRG.


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Slingblade_847 said:


> I had to go back and read your journal to figure out what you threw down. I bet your happy you stuck with the KBG vs. going 100%PRG.


I think my wife would love to have a lawn again for our 1 year old to play on. PRG would have helped with that. I think long term KBG is the best option. If he starts to beat it up, it can repair. I did it in the front and it still looks great.

The back always got neglected before we owned the home. Ao I'm hoping with proper cultural practices to have a nice lawn for a long time.


----------

